# My Galactic Staffordshire Wedding



## Gwizz

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/SteveandGemmaCloseup2.jpg
​
*Quick Links & Info:*
*Wedding Numbers:* 50 Reception & 100 Evening
*Venue:* Hawkesyard Hall
*Bouquet:* Making my own brooch bouquet
*Colour Scheme: *Here
*Save The Dates:* Here
*Favours:* Here


Our Background:

Spoiler
Steve and I first met in 2003 whilst working for a computing company in the summer break of our degrees, however at the time I didn&#8217;t know he went to same uni. Then a few months after I was in the shared house I rented with my partner and 3 other male friends, when I came out my room to find Steve coming up the stairs! I thought he was good looking but obviously I was with a current long term partner so nothing happened &#8211; for 3 years!
During those 3 years our group of mates (me being only female but that&#8217;s what happens on a computing course!) played various computer games inc many online ones and most notably one called Star Wars Galaxies where Steve would join in too from his house &#8211; It&#8217;s probably where we grew our friendship the most.
In 2005/2006 we all graduated and went our separate ways as it were &#8211; I went and brought a house with then partner and a very good mate, started my Masters etc. In 2006 I went on holiday to Scotland where my partner of 6 years unceremoniously dumped me, anyway I needed the kitchen redone on this house I was now left with so contacted Steve who&#8217;s step dad was a builder and our relationship blossomed from there &#8211; in 1 week we had our first date and in 3 months he had moved in!
That was the beginning of our relationship!

_Edited March 2012_

Yeah you read it right - We are geeks!! :rofl: 

We were hoping to get married on 4th May 2013 - One of a few times it falls on a saturday!! (also for those who know how sad I am with dates it contains 012345 - OCD at its best right there ) :haha: Unfortunately that date seems to be very popular therefore begrudgingly we have changed the date in order to get the right venue. The plan is to have a &#8216;normal&#8217; wedding with normal things but with a few key items that link to Star Wars &#8211; like im thinking gold shoes under my dress and the music during the meal.

We have been together for 5 years on 2nd October 2011 and by the time we get married it will be 6.5 years. We got engaged on 14th February 2010 where he gave me the ring Id always wanted &#8211; princess cut, 14ct white gold diamond solitaire. :thumbup: (proving he does listen sometimes!) He had been hinting for a while about the future/proposal and helped along by me hinting like "scared of commitment", "ive given birth to your son, thats massive that is u know in a relationship" hint hint!!!. So come valentines he'd booked a meal at the Italian he'd took me on first date (and all other anniversaries!) however he decided he was gonna be ill - really ill and we cancelled!! so at about 6pm ish he turned to me sat at our pc's, just after a throwing up session in bathroom, smelling of sick and naked! crying, took out a small box, half fell on one knee and asked me to marry him - how could I refuse that sight :rofl: 

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Engagement.jpg​
So as we have 5 university computing qualifications between the two of us we are quite a nerdy family! And one of the things that attracts us is our shared love of sci-fi! My main one being Star Wars. 

We aren&#8217;t terribly religious, both CofE so we are wanting to have ceremony and reception at a manor house/hotel not necessarily in a church. Venue to be finalised and deposit needs to be paid.

The wedding party will consist of: Best Man is Steve&#8217;s old school friend David and my brother will be giving me away (also David!). My old housemate David will be an usher and I'll give him various tasks to keep him out of trouble and then I have 1 flower girl and 3 page boys (1 is a little undetermined yet due to his parents relationship breakup) I dont have any large bridesmaids, partially due to lack of girls/sisters/SIL's in family and the fact that my school/uni friends all male plus I prefer the emphasis on the little ones rather than big ones :D Due to the reception being a small affair 40-50 people I think this is a nice size wedding party.

Think that&#8217;s enough for now ... I&#8217;ll add some piccies to next post of things I &#8216;like&#8217; :D

Counting down as of now, Thank-you for joining me (us) in our journey of planning! :coffee:

xxx


----------



## Gwizz

General Piccies
--------------

Love the idea of brooch/button bouquet:
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQbAePCYpHFH8jfGePE_oYPpsbvaDqe2gXfiVgWnvSyZ4zVYz25

What Id love my wedding party to look like! But know they wont :rofl: One can dream .....
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/cinelive4.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/obiwan_mace_ani1_promo.jpg

Steves chosen this cake already!:
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/PRODPIC-272.jpg


----------



## Gwizz

Dress Ideas:
------------

Like these dresses each for their own little bits - although wouldnt choose just the one definate at this point ....

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/DressPronovias.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/retreat.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/imagephp1.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/victoriana.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/61-ml.jpg


----------



## claire-lou

Singing up for stalking duty, love the ideas

I love the second dress and can I please baggsy the hunk in the hay ;)


----------



## MummyCat

STALKING!!!! 

OH MY GOD! I love this... most particularly that you know so many David's and that your bridesmaids will be men! LOVE IT! :haha: 

I know what you're like with dates so completely 'get' the numbers etc :) 

It'll be facinating to see how many little 'links' you can include to make your day special :) I'm very keen to see what your dress ends up like... I'm imagining it's will have a star wars feel to it similar to the second dress (Natalie Portman) but with some of the A line flare of some of the others! That's what I can see in my head so will be keen to see how it turns out! :D


----------



## 24/7

Hello. :D xx


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: girls!!!!

You can borrow him after me Claire - of course that pic is for the dress only ;) ;) :rofl:

I know ALOT of Davids lol - at birthdays/christenings you say david and everyone turns round lol!!

Cath, I'm completely with/liking your dress thoughts - im going along that line in my head but see how it pans out. Luckily mum says she'll foot the bill (as her gift) as well as make it. We were going to get the material when we went to the olympics together but as we never got tickets will have to plan the weekend to get material another time ...

I have pics of my bridesmen to be in skirts too (my skirts i may add!) but they wont be wearing skirts/dresses on the day! :p

x


----------



## claire-lou

My mum was going to make my dress I went to try some on to see what we liked and the style I really liked was end of the range and had 80%off reduced to 200. Mum said she couldn't make it for that and bought me it :cloud9: but made my bridesmaids


----------



## Gwizz

Yeah thats an option too we've talked about :D mum could always alter it to make it perfect if im oddly shaped for it too! Mind you there's always lovely bridesmaid dresses at places like BHS/Next that again prob couldn't make it for those prices. Dont think im having a big bridesmaid just the two little ones although I may have my brothers fiance (to be) cant quite decide on her yet ...lol


----------



## claire-lou

I just had my sisters but had a tiny wedding :thumbup:


----------



## jms895

That cake is brill! Also love the dresses, my fave is no. 3 :D

I think its a great date for you and fuelling your OCD :haha:

Stalking officially! 2 wedding journals now :wohoo: so exciting!


----------



## Gwizz

lol Jade thought id copy you - besides wedding is next big thing in my life now as the babies are done


----------



## MummyCat

Eeek! That's exciting hun.. I'm sure that you'll end up with a gorgeous dress whether it's store bought/ home made or altered! :thumbup: 

We had about 120 people at our wedding but I only had 2 bridesmaids and Mike had a best man and a Groomsman, we ha one flower girl an one page boy, so a small bridal party, but as we were organising it from overseas it was good to keep it small! 

Looking forward to your updates :) xx


----------



## Gwizz

ty hun!

Hmmm yeah think we are - large sized wedding party and small number of guests lol! made a list and for main ceremony/meal it'll be about 40-45 only (inc children) lol in fact same as mattys christening!

Then all the riff raff at the night do! Like the idea of a hog roast for that ....


----------



## MummyCat

Yum yum...my friend did a hog roast in the evening...went down a TREAT!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: new stalker :D

loving all the plans / ideas so far. That cake looks almost too good to eat lol


----------



## claire-lou

We had the 2 bridesmaids, 1 best man and a grand total of visitors sitting at a weather healthy 12 including the bridal party :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: emmyreece!!! gonna stalk you too 

Yours was abroad wasnt it claire??


----------



## MummyCat

Holy Smokes!!!! you had 10% of our guests at your wedding! :shock: Sounds lovely and a lot less people to arrange/cater for! :thumbup:

Problem is a 1/4 of our family is Italian and they amounted to nearly 1/2 the guests :rofl: Bloody Catholic family planning! :rofl:


----------



## Gwizz

:rofl: cath!!!!!!!!

My family is larger than steves so he might feel a bit lopsided (ooo er!)

forgot to put in the opening post how he proposed ... will add that now!


----------



## cupcakekate

congratulations! love reading about quirky wedding themes like this one :flower:


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: Thankyou hun!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: you might need joint friends to sit on his side then... to even things up! :thumbup:

Oooh... looking forward to the engagement story! :)


----------



## Gwizz

lol i agree!

Will add a pic of us too so u can see our ugly mugs :)

x


----------



## claire-lou

Yes abroad


----------



## Gwizz

claire-lou said:


> Yes abroad

:thumbup: I thought about that to begin with but we knew certain key members of our family wouldnt/couldnt fly so that got shoved out the window :(


----------



## MummyCat

OH My GOD at your engagement story! :rofl:

You don't want to know mine.... think polar opposite! :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

ps... lovely pic of you both! :thumbup:


----------



## lilysmum2

Stalking!!!!


Im start my wedding journal ATM!
xx


----------



## jms895

We wanted a hog roast but not allowed at the venue. :(
I love it!
How many will you have at night?


----------



## hopeandpray

That cake looks so yummy!


----------



## Gwizz

lol Cath - defo an engagement to remember!



lilysmum2 said:


> Stalking!!!!
> 
> Im start my wedding journal ATM!
> xx

:wave: will find yours then : D



jms895 said:


> We wanted a hog roast but not allowed at the venue. :(
> I love it!
> How many will you have at night?

Haven't really done that list yet but was thinking as its not a set buffet can get away with inviting a few extra if needs be... work colleagues on both sides, other uni mates, distant family members so will prob be between 100-150 with their partner coming etc ... :shrug: I dont know lol!



hopeandpray said:


> That cake looks so yummy!

doesn't it just!!!! :D A local farm cake makers does them for about £400-£500 but I know a woman who can for cheaper I hope just need to bat a few eyelids!

Heres the venue that Steve wants and who we are discussing with atm .... https://www.littywoodmanor.co.uk/ Trying to arrange a convenient visit date, until then I wont be 100% lol!


----------



## jms895

Venue looks great hun! :D


----------



## MummyCat

I agree.... gorgeous!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Missy.

Just found this :) you now have a new stalker! Love the fact that your having a star wars themed wedding, very different/quirky! x


----------



## MummyCat

I think I told you this before, but Mike and I started dating on the 4th May 2003 :) you're getting married on our 10 years of being together :) we married on 3/11/07 so will only be married 5.5 years when you tie the knot! Hard to believe how long ago it was, I still have such fond and strong memories of the day!! :) xx


----------



## Gwizz

:cloud9: cath ... hope u will still be around that day ;)

:wave: everyone!


----------



## Gwizz

One of our local bridal shop have got this promotion on ....



> Princess Brides Staffordshire
> From the 1st October we are launching a new service ..
> Exclusive use appointment , no distractions, no other brides,and our usual fab service ! £30 to include drinks and nibbles, AND a photographic record of your appointment.. capture Mum crying, the great dresses, the ones you didn't like .. lol . you will receive a mini album containing 10 images of your time here at Princess Brides.
> If you happen to find your dream dress the whole fee will be refunded, if you don't then the album will still be yours to keep. Various times and days are available

:D might just have to pop in lol!


----------



## MummyCat

DO IT! Sounds lovely!!! :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Sounds fab! :)


----------



## Gwizz

So 5 years ago yesterday was our first date ... at Italian La Dolce Vita, Stone, Staffs ... tomorrow is our 5th anniversary after we spent the evening watching Die Hard he asked me out  ... then I spent the night lol! although we were very good ;)


----------



## Gwizz

*5 Year Anniversary Today!!!!!​*

(known for 8 years now lol!)


----------



## EmmyReece

happy anniversary :yipee:


----------



## Gwizz

Thankyou!!! :D


----------



## EmmyReece

have you done anything special today?


----------



## Gwizz

Not really hehe, MIL came over and brought food for a BBQ then she took my boys to the park for 2 hours - then we had the BBQ and relaxed really - nice pleasant warm day :D


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww sounds simple, but fun :cloud9: glad you had a nice time hun :flower:


----------



## MummyCat

Happy Anniversary!!! Hope you had a lovely day! :flower:


----------



## Gwizz

fanks everyone!


----------



## jms895

Sorry I missed it.............. Happy Anniversary! :)


----------



## Gwizz

np :D


----------



## Gwizz

So been looking at starting my bouquet!!!! Lovely Nuke has given me advice as she made one for her wedding and all I need to do now is decide what colours to use ... do I go stand out or do I tie it in with scheme to blend in .....

heres some piccies I love!

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/30-vintage-wedding-shoot.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/179091_10150390257020315_878995314_17103214_6211956_n.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/FantasyFloralDsgn_3pic.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/InspirationsbyIngridBroochBouquet.jpg


----------



## Gwizz

Also found some more 'star wars' inspired gowns/dresses that people have had made... 

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/TI_0189.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/stormtrooper_corset.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/f2.jpg


----------



## Gwizz

These two pics below are my inspiration atm for the wedding 'feel' .... I defiantly wont be wearing white but possibly a cream/ivory colour or possibly caramel/coffee colour. Love the idea of pearls, diamanté, delicate pastels and lace. I know they are not directly what you call 'star wars' but like I said in OP I want a 'normal' wedding with the odd little twist and quirk to hark back to the movies and of course the date! It does tie in with the whole Padme wedding and planet Naboo though which is very romantic :cloud9:

Also instead of table numbers Im gonna have planet names from the movie 

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/retreatscreen.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/Natalie-Portman-Star-Wars-II.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

wow, some stunning dresses, the long floaty one on post 54 is my favourite :cloud9: :D are you having a simple dress or a more extravagant one? I think the bouquet should be the opposite of the dress if that makes sense? for a simple dress, have a stand out bouquet, for a stand out dress go for a more understate bouquet, but that's just me :D


----------



## Gwizz

I totally agree with you :D The post 54 one is all about the material isnt it, be nice to see an ivory version, might photoshop it lol!. I think id prefer a simple dress and more extravagent bouquet. x


----------



## EmmyReece

I think the multicoloured bouquet looks brilliant, absolutely stunning :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

OMG... you are a photographer's dream!! So many quirky creative things to capture the feel of the day! You better hire a good one! :haha: 


I love the inspiration you have for this... the idea's are gorgeous! Though the bold colours in the bouquet are fab... I really like the last image... where they've added colour but limited it to one type... would work well if you happen to have a particular colour for the bridesmen :) if you know what I mean... :haha:


----------



## claire-lou

I love multicoloured flowers :)


----------



## Gwizz

Ive brought my first brooch last night and therefore my first bit for the wedding!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo:

will post pics later :)

cath do u know any good photographers ??? ;)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

ooooh... look forward to seeing what it looks like! Did it cost a lot??

I may know a photographer! :)


----------



## Missy.

LOVE the brooch bouquet idea, they look stunning. I might have to steal that idea when we finally get round to setting a date lol. x


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: can't wait to see pics


----------



## Gwizz

what i brought .... https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/20118310010701.jpg

other bouquets i love lol! ....

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/247159_230464373631663_166354770042624_1021257_3394765_n.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/252004_259775070700593_166354770042624_1129192_5596076_n.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/2060509_orig.jpg


----------



## MummyCat

LOVE the one you bought and the more I look at the bouquets the more I think they are awesome!!


----------



## Gwizz

ty :) xx


----------



## Hayley90

just popping in to say we share the same wedding date!!! My venue isnt booked yet, but we wanted it as close to 5th may as possible, so we chose the 4th! I only realised this morning that it was star wars day :lol: xx


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: hiya wedding day buddy!!!! ty for saying hi :)

xxxx


----------



## claire-lou

It's gorgeous


----------



## EmmyReece

wow :cloud9: that brooch is stunning


----------



## Gwizz

:D ty

x


----------



## Gwizz

Talking about the wedding over dinner last night and I asked steve 'in your ideal world ... what do u want to eat at ur wedding?' .... wish id never asked! ... he would like a full on BBQ with Damons ribs for the wedding reception and a hog roast with lots of choc puddings in the evening do! and of course a big choc wedding cake .... I said it was a bit meat and choc overload and he said 'so?!' :haha: 

I'll let him have the Hog Roast and chocolate cake(s) cos I fancy that too but he can have a sophisticated dinner for the reception  he said as long as theres chicken and a choc pudding choice :dohh: 'ok' i said!

Mum went to a wedding fair yesterday and got a shed load of leaflets and website addresses she said so gonna see them when I go visit for matty's christening...

Will post some piccies in a bit when photobucket stops playing silly buggers for me


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: @ Steve!!!

Mike wanted Lamb on the menu (we ended up with a buffet) and he wanted a Chocolate mousse wedding cake (think really rich chocolate cake) and he had those.. the rest of the things we decided together :)

Men and their meat... if we have BBQ, he'll load his plate with meat, maybe some potato salad and that's it... will avoid anything green/healthy! :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

Looking forward to seeing the pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

thats my thinking lol - hes got to be seen to have a bit of salad/veg  piggy!!!


----------



## Gwizz

Image overload coming beware!!!!!!!!!!!! ....................

Some themes we like - steve says anything but 'gypsy wedding bright pink' :rofl: ... i think these golds/ivorys/champagnes/pearls capture the image of padmes dress and are very classic and sophisticated.

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/gold-and-cream-table-setting-place-setting-wedding-gold-linens.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/front-image.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/CharlestonAffair1.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/ClassicIvory1.jpghttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/7704968711a10119322154l.jpg


----------



## Gwizz

C3-PO!
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/Gold-Sequin-Stilettos1.jpg
Love the idea of a wishing tree, could model on a tree from a planet if i was being pedantic 
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/317339_222961544436440_165673200165275_655755_642829465_n.jpg
Love this pic, the lighting, the concept lol
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/308132_222962201103041_165673200165275_655758_1578750894_n.jpg


----------



## Gwizz

for some reason ive been drawn to this:
https://www.weddingsdressstore.org/organza-floor-length-a-line-skirt-hot-sell-flower-girl-dress-fl0021-p-4120.html
not necessarily pink but possible champagne would be nice .....


----------



## MummyCat

oooooooooooooh.... pretty! I'm loving your ideas!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

ty

dont want to go toooo pretty pretty, gotta keep a balance i think, clean & uncluttered, orderly lol - its hard this planning and deciding- the scheme and feel set the tone for EVERYTHING!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

It certainly is.... but I think that you can have items of exquisite beauty without it looking over the top or too much! 

For example... I get the impression your dress will probably be quite floaty and possibly more about the material than the sparkly detail... but then you'll likely have a brooch bouquet that will completely contrast and add that detail... without the sparkly bouquet the dress might seem too bland or with too much detail in dress and brooch bouquet you might find it too much sparkle... etc etc.... adding bling in the shoes is ideal.. as it will add highlights... but not over do it! 

does any of that make sense???? 

It'll all fall into place when you start putting it all together... ie... items you really HAVE to have and ones that you can maybe alter to blend in better etc! 

LOVE the wishing tree idea! :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

Ooooh you like lots of similar colours to me :)
PMSL all Andy is bothered about getting involved in the wedding planning is what he is eating :lol:


----------



## Gwizz

Yep as long as they are fed they'll be there  :rofl:

Im gonna check out your colours now :blush: never gave it a thought lol!

x


----------



## Gwizz

Cath forgot to say - yep makes sence and i agree lol :thumbup:

Been messing today ....

Thought I could get save the dates printed as photos i.e. using a couple of the 40 free prints and pay £1.49 p&p offers .... could get them all done for £5 on glossy! think it would be ok to have these fairly fun/less formal so people go .... 'what! star wars?!, ur joking' lol most of our families dont know about the side theme 

..... the actual invites are gonna cost a fortune! 

wont be necessarily this just me playing! ....

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/retreat5.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/tumblr_lkjxqkDWmM1qbsfv9o1_400.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

i love, love, love the bottom invite :cloud9: it's beautiful


----------



## MummyCat

Very clever idea hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

thanks girls - yeah i prefer the bottom one too :)

xxx


----------



## mumandco

Stalking :)


----------



## jms895

I love the top one :o) Great idea xx


----------



## Gwizz

So done a spreadsheet for guests - well 2 one for reception and one for evening guests .. columns for invitations sent, food specialities, gifts received, ty cards sent etc etc. Seen as we are getting to the stage of finalising/booking a venue (although still need to visit the one we are thinking/wanting, also seen somewhere else i like look of :blush:) kinda need to know approx numbers :dohh: Ive got it to between 50-60 ceremony/reception and 100-125 evening reception ....ish


----------



## Gwizz

Yesterday I got the highchair out which meant moving the dining room table which meant organising the sideboard .... the amount of stuff we have: fondue set, rice steamer, large worrell thompson juicer, crystal champagne glass set, enamel coffee set, art deco lemonade set, cocktail shaker, sauce warmer for dinner parties, dishes and bowls of all shapes and sizes, solid silver cruet set, two warmers for middle of table when having curries etc - need sod all in the way of wedding presents!!! 

Think we will ask for their presence not presents but if they wish to give a gift we would like money towards honeymoon excursions/spas :)


----------



## Gwizz

_*1 Year & 6 Months To Go*_​


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: bet it'll soon be here


----------



## Gwizz

Yeah - gosh! lol

Thanks to your journal hun i'll be sending save the dates to the main people attending the sit down meal with xmas cards (saving on stamps ) :yipee: might as well lol! Wont bother sending save the dates to people who will be just attending night do .... 

x


----------



## EmmyReece

glad to be of assistance :) I thought it would save money - I have at least another 20 save the dates to send out, so rather than pay postage twice, just pay it once :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

Perfect :) :thumbup:

Here they are..... ordered 50 - £1.49 total :smug: (they are a 6x4 glossy photo finish)

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## Gwizz

They are here!!!

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/IMG_6997b.jpg

UPDATE: Re-done them as steve wasnt happy with quality of the image I used ... only another £1.49 so not lost alot hehe :dohh: will look exactly same - but crisper


----------



## Missy.

Very nice save the dates hun :) it will come around so fast. x


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: they look absolutely fantastic


----------



## Gwizz

thankyou!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## tiggertea

:howdy: *stalking*


----------



## Gwizz

:wave:

My second lot of save the dates have arrived! my own silly fault about the first lot you wouldnt think I had 2 computing degrees :dohh: they are still usable though. Cant wait to write xmas cards now and put them in!


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: they are great hun :)


----------



## claire-lou

:yipee:


----------



## Gwizz

Some brooches and jewellry ive got so far:

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/IMG_7442.jpg

The multicoloured one in bottom left corner is one MIL gave to me - it was her grandmothers. Theres also some chains and a ive got an antique bracelet (not pictured) I could use in the bouquet. Most of the ones in the picture are antique - two are new.


----------



## claire-lou

:thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

LOVELY!!! :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

Lovely!


----------



## Gwizz

Favours ....

Gambling is the main game/pastime in star wars so going to give adults a scratch card each (with a little joke note saying bride and groom have 25% of any winnings :haha:) think scratch card instead of lotto ticket cos if anyone wins at the night do when numbers called the people just attending just nightdo will feel left out. You can get lots of cool 'holders' for the cards too or could make my own ... Just over a £1 each - not bad! 

For the children im thinking LEGO star wars kits of some kind each - mini kits are about £3, think there wont be more than 8 kids at reception anyway so wont be too bad plus every so often they are given free with newspaper offer (moneysavingexpect!) so will keep eye out .... Thought they might keep them amuzed too.

There will be 2 little ones too young for star wars LEGO so quite like idea of star wars bibs ....

https://images5.cafepress.com/product/145321505v1_480x480_Front_Color-White.jpg
https://www.gizmodiva.com/entry_images/1110/15/Stormpooper-Bib-1.jpg
https://images4.cpcache.com/nocache/product/454304844v2147483647_460x460_Front_Color-PetalPink.jpg


----------



## MummyCat

oh that's just genius! :D :dance: I like ALL of the above!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

:xmas4:


----------



## claire-lou

Oh wow I love all the favours


----------



## EmmyReece

omg those favours look and sound fab :D


----------



## Gwizz

Thankyou!!!

x


----------



## Missy.

Loving the wedding favour ideas :thumbup:

LOVE the jewlery & brooches, your bouquet is going to look lovely! x


----------



## jms895

Think we are going for the scratch cards for men too :)

Love the bibs how cool!


----------



## Gwizz

:lolly:

Steves aunt has been buying me brooches after I had a chat to her at the christening all about the wedding - shes really getting into it :) x


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhh... that's lovely! If I see any in my travels I'll pick some up :)


----------



## Gwizz

:D ty


----------



## jms895

Me too! :)

I saw one at a wedding fayre and everyone was looking at it as it was 'different' x


----------



## Gwizz

:D ty, I like to be different - think a star wars wedding is different enough too 

Plans on hold atm ... got plenty of time

x


----------



## jms895

:hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

venue viewing booked!!! (about bloody time) looked at a few online but we both keep going back to this one :) sat 21st! looking at it will tell im kind of the person that will say yes or no within 3 secs - just i did with like this house lol!

https://www.littywoodmanor.co.uk/

Have 2 more brooches too!


----------



## Gwizz

Steve says hes taken to this ring also: least i know style lol, bit shocked when he said 'i like this ring!'

https://www.weddingrings-direct.com/images/product_images/normals/TNG-2510_0.jpg


----------



## jms895

It looks lovely Would you have ceremony and food/everything there? It looks lovely! x


----------



## Gwizz

Yeah everything in one place, not fussed on a church (sounds silly as the definite decision to get the lads christened!). We'll see and weigh up the costs (and the colour of the registry room!)

x


----------



## mumandco

How's the planning coming along hun?


----------



## Gwizz

Slow ... keep going round in circles. Its quite hard to do a themed wedding and to keep it classy! especially a nerdy one  Colours are throwing me atm .... think ill sit with steve get him to write his 3 fav colours (ive a good guess what they are!) and my 3 and see if we can build a colour palette from that.


----------



## Gwizz

Just had this email from a close friend whos an event organiser - i love her! I hadnt really said alot to her but she picked up on ideas i had too like the lego, table names :D .... now im feeling alot more organised! Shes gonna be helping me pull it all together thank god!



> My take on a Star Wars theme would be
> 
> Colour Scheme  White, a little black, a sage green (spring colour and very classic wedding)
> Steel grey and looks fab with sage some silver too  plus some funky colours in the flowers..
> 
> Dessi do a lovely steel grey dress for bridesmaids with a sage green sash.. get your mum to copy it .. beautiful  pink can then be added to the flowers
> 
> Tables named after Aldera, Imperial City etc for seating plan
> 
> Flowers of paradise set in a rock centre piece with moss and fern and succulents as they are the right green and very futuristic and pretty not used enough at weddings in my opinion
> 
> White linen, table cloths and Napkins (classy yet puts you in mind of the clothes of the princess, Luke and the storm troopers)
> 
> I think a bit of shiny black is a must at a star wars wedding and if used correctly a very classy colour at a wedding. Good tip is to buy at a car boot or similar, a large old fashioned guilt type baroque mirror, spray the frame a very shiny black and write your menu for the day on the glass, with a glass pen. Looks amazing.
> 
> White card for table stationary with black writing no cream.
> 
> Lots of white fairy lights around the top table.. I can show a really good way to display them, this will be the sabre force light .
> 
> I think a cocktail named May the 4th be with you would make an amazing toast rather than champs or cava (cava is Naff)  perhaps pimms based (for spring) with a black stirrer in it and a green side embellishment or a martini with green olive classy yet modern
> 
> Then a favour could be those little Lego star wars figures done up in cellophane and with a name tag attached for place setting adults actually dont think much to sweets and love a little unusual gift. This will make everyones day (check out Amazon ok they are £2.99 each but if you going to do a favour do a decent one)
> 
> I would also run a star wars trivia game (homemade) as the conversation starter on the table. Conversation starters are important as often guests dont know each other.
> 
> Some glitzy silver pebbles or crystals sprinkled with give the finishing touch.
> 
> Turns out spring wedding with a star war twist..not a themed wedding


----------



## jms895

Some great ideas in there. love sage green that was one of my possibles xx


----------



## mumandco

Wow those ideas sound FAB


----------



## Gwizz

Yeah im unsure about the black and white ... i think its classic, clean and elegant but wasnt my choice for a spring wedding, bit stark ... besides Leah wears cream alot so might be able to get away with Ivory instead. Id look odd in ivory dress with white tablecloths.

Mind u I saw a lovely grey dress the other day im particualry liking the grey colour - on another note grey is steves 'chosen' colour now.

Now trying to weigh up Steel Grey, Ivory (marshmallow white!) and sage green ... although im also liking lagoon green .... :rofl: hate this decisions already! Grey ive been told is the THE colour for 2013 weddings lol!

Maybe the trick is not to have a definate colour choice but to have a neutral ivory base accessorise in those colours - oh i dont know. ill decide more after seeing possible venue no.1 first!

Im still liking gold too :haha:

Definatly going to make our own cocktail though - that sounds lush ... combine the flavours we both like - be different and cool! might need to get expert advise on that.

x


----------



## claire-lou

The wedding we went to in the summer, the bride wore Grey and it was stunning


----------



## missZOEEx

NEW STALKER! :happydance:
Love some of your idea's & your venue is gorgeous. :D
we're also going with Ivory. :] Ivory with a hint of lavender. 
I'm getting married on the 9th of May 2013. so I'll definitely be keeping up with you & how your planning is going! :hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: heya! Glad to have u along for the ride Hun! It's not long really, lots to plan ekkkkk! Xxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Lovely wedding venue and fab idea's form your friend!!! :thumbup: I'm so excited to see what you come up with! xx


----------



## jms895

I LOVE GOLD and love blue too :)


----------



## Gwizz

So many choices lol!

x


----------



## Gwizz

Thrown this mood board together .... lagoon blues, steel greys with hints of antique gold and black ... quite liking it

im still not sure on white/black idea so we'll see, i think its too 'themed star wars' to go white/black if u get me. I think i can still get the theme with colours (see pic top right!)

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/Untitled-2.jpg


----------



## hopeandpray

Love the moodboard. Don't worry too much about sticking to the theme. Most weddings have no theme so it's not like people won't think yours is star wars-y enough! Think those colours are lovely and with all the little starwars finishing touches it will be perfect.


----------



## Gwizz

Ty!, I dont want it too 'star warsy' thats the issue lol! :D

Heres a Browns, Pewter, Gold and Cream one ..... More autumn though im thinking? unless add more cream to lighten it :)

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/Browns.jpg

Heres a Pastels one:

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/PastelsBoard.jpg


----------



## missZOEEx

i LOVE the brown, pewter, gold & cream one! 
no wonder your having a hard time picking, they all look amazing.
i DO love where your thoughts are headed. Your wedding will fab!
x


----------



## Gwizz

Thank-you! Horrible decisions lol. Got one more board I think to do. I have loads of pics on pc that I've saved over years so these are grown from them. The last board will be blacks, whites like advised just so I can see.

X


----------



## missZOEEx

looking forward to seeing it. :)


----------



## Gwizz

Crisp White, Sage Greens, shiny Blacks and hints of Silver

(feat: blue milk cocktails and lego favours!)

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/WhiteBlackGreen.jpg


----------



## Gwizz

... why do i make it hard for myself?! .. steves input 'whatever babe i dont mind!' :dohh:


----------



## hopeandpray

:haha: I love the first moodboard but I'm not sure if I like it better than the others just because it's the one I saw first. Sorry, not being helpful either :lol:


----------



## Gwizz

:rofl:


----------



## missZOEEx

that ones gorgeous! 
eek, your going to have a tough time choosing. 
either way it will look UH-MAZINGGGGGGG.
x


----------



## Gwizz

Thanks!!!

Venue visit tomorrow :)

x


----------



## MummyCat

oh lordy... i think you need them up on your fridge.. place them in an order of preference and see if that changes over the next month! :hugs:

Have fun at the venue tomorrow! x


----------



## Gwizz

ooo good idea batman! :D


----------



## Gwizz

... was gaming online last night with steve and my 'bridesman', after laughing at dying for the umpteenth time, on something I said we werent high enough to do (they never listen!), My bridesman said over my headphones 'wheres your husband gone now?!' ...... at that point id never really sat and thought about steve as my _husband _and was a bit of a shock lol!!! 

I think ive also given steve a mid life crisis cos I said 'last year you had a 20 something girlfriend, next year you'll have a 30 year old wife'!!! :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: that's hilarious! 

You'll eventually get used to having a husband! :)


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: @midlife crisis!


----------



## claire-lou

:rofl:


----------



## hopeandpray

How did the venue go? :flower:


----------



## Gwizz

:D

Ooo yes venue ... very nice but possibly a little small ..wasnt too sure on the approach of it too as u approach it from the back which means u walk round the front and then look up at the manor house. Maybe im just being picky but Id like to go wow first :) The capacity of the main room for the ceremony is 40, yet our smallest possible number is 50 we've worked out. Apparantly they can/do hook up a video link in next room but im a bit unsure. The rest is perfect and lovely. Owners were very nice as its privately owned they will do ANYTHING so we arent stuck with set menus, times etc!

Gonna look at another 3 venues in next couple weeks (ill post links later :)) and go from there.

Ive got my beautician pencilled in already too :) lady who MIL works with - her daughter works at posh spa https://www.moddershalloaks.com/as therapist/makeup person and said she would do my wedding if I like - wont say no to that! of course she'll charge but shes a professional which i am not lol! also have friend i work with who did beauty at college says she'll come round on the morning and help everyone, plus do waxes, eyelash dying etc couple days before - she insists on no money but ill still buy her a ty gift :thumbup:

x


----------



## mumandco

Oh wow to the beautician that sounds fab,and the work friend could come in handy :)


----------



## Gwizz

my thoughts exactly :D

So we have an appointment with a place called Slaters Country Inn https://slaterscountryinn.co.uk/index.php sat 4th feb

Also looking at Tillington Hall who coincidently having bridal fayre on 18th feb so bokked us in on that. https://www.tillingtonhall.co.uk/page/weddings-and-events-html

Also Staffordshire Showground have big bridal fayre 26th feb so booked us on that too - unfortunatly MIL working that day so will have to drag boys around with steve!

Also 2 more coming up at Sandon Hall and Heath House but havent really checked on prices for those as yet ..... might be way too much lol!
https://www.sandonhall.co.uk/
https://www.theheathhouse.co.uk/

Gonna pop to registry office to see if they hold a list of registered venues ....


----------



## MummyCat

oh WOW

last two are my favourites, purely from a photography perspective :thumbup:

though may be pricy!!


----------



## Gwizz

yeah id have to stand under a few more red lights to increase the bank balance for those me thinks :haha:


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: Well get to it lady! :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

:rofl: for some reason steve wont let me :shrug: ... haha!

on a side note ive gone off the pastels theme atm .....


----------



## MummyCat

hahaha... don't blame him!

oooh.. well you're narrowing it down a tad! :D well done lady! When I was in SA... the woolworths there (like M&S here) has a food section and they had these little white wire birdcages with chocolate balls in foil wrappers in them. It made me think of you and your wedding for some reason!


----------



## jms895

Venues look great! :) beautician sounds good too! Time is flying by, it really does come round fast! x


----------



## Gwizz

:D Mummycat!!!!!

god I hope not too fast jade lol Ekkkkk!!!


Spoiler
Just had phonecall from my uncle apparantly he went to The Gambia (Bakau) and got married! :shock: Hes a bit of a free spirit is my uncle (to put it politely!) very much a 70's man ;) and dark, long hair, backpacker etc etc ... I knew he had a 'girlfriend' and had been over there once before but apparantly she wanted to get married. She works on the beach making jewellry. They would like children - shes my age, hes 56 - I hope he doesnt get hurt as I have little alarm bells ringing atm - wont judge but I just hope it'll be ok.


----------



## Gwizz

Ive liked this company for a while ... and was flicking through their albums on fb tonight - now I cant get them out my head .... they take ur wedding sure and encrust them :kiss:

https://www.theglassslippercompany.co.uk/#!

They are sold out/booked until dec 2012!!! and cost about £100-£140 on top of what u pay for shoe but they are gorg!!! They do them in jewels, pearls etc etc

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/p480x480/420698_350239481667588_136345266390345_1273696_1305899690_n.jpg
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/419225_350223735002496_136345266390345_1273659_1249021764_n.jpg
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/377045_330273053664231_136345266390345_1212839_1741657555_n.jpghttps://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/417242_350279511663585_136345266390345_1273749_646873024_n.jpg

Sorry image overload but they are shoes so I hope you'll let me off lol! ... I may forgo flowers or summot to be able to get them


----------



## MummyCat

Wow... they are gorgeous!!! :thumbup:

Uhm... not sure what to say about your Uncle... congrats??? I mean it's good news that he's happy, but hope he's not being taken for a ride! Bless him! :flower:


----------



## jms895

Wow gorgeous shoes! Did you know Kay on bnb (on my facebook) May mcgrnaghan does shoe encrusting? She did my xmas baubles x
They are fabshoes!


----------



## claire-lou

Wowfab shoes


----------



## Gwizz

I dont know her no, i might have to put on my 'will u be my friend' smile lol

lush arent they!!!!!!!!


----------



## mumandco

Love the shoes!!!


----------



## Gwizz

Ty!!

So tomorrow we have an appointment to see a venue/bridal fayre at same time :D and sunday a bridal fayre at local shugborough hall .. cant wait!!! Steve obviously can wait but hes only going to sat one as its a possible venue, im not dragging him to sunday one. Thats me and MIL only, steves having boys 

x


----------



## jms895

Have fun!

Here is the link hun https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100003118092507


----------



## Gwizz

TY!! Added her :D

So went to venue on sat afternoon - just as the snow started lol!! that was a fun journey , MIL had boys for a couple hours. Steve prefers this one to the first one but im not sure - purely on the turn around of the room. its the same room for the ceremony and reception which means she says they turn it round in 45 mins. I dont like the idea of setting the tables rushed - I want to go in day before and over see it make sure its perfect, make sure bows on seats neat, napkins facing same way etc etc ... maybe pedantic but thats me and it'll actually make me worry otherwise :blush:

Didnt go to wedding fayre on sunday cos of the snow :( gutted tbh but theres more booked lol!

Another venue visit week after next and going to ring to try book another now ....

x


----------



## Gwizz

These are cute and fab - prob wont fit with my scheme but had to share ...

https://cdn1.asmira.com/photo/10/365610/album/11041269_720.jpg
https://cdn0.asmira.com/photo/10/365610/album/11041200_720.jpg


----------



## mumandco

They are really cool,perhaps you could find something similar to fit in with your scheme if you live them


----------



## jms895

Love the flowers! Yes I agree about the rushing. My aunti and grandma are gonna do mine the morning of the wedding but they know what I want so I dont have to go n do it :)


----------



## Gwizz

yeah my mum and mil and aunts would do it but id have to do a sample table before and give them pictures to follow lol!!!

x


----------



## tiggertea

I might have to get married again, just to have a pair of those shoes....


----------



## Arlandria

19 pages too late, finally stalking you xx

Love all your ideas hun xx


----------



## Gwizz

:wave:

x


----------



## MummyCat

Those flowers are cool! 

Saw these cupcakes and thought of you! Naturally!!

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7156/6836158025_b35075f683_d.jpg


----------



## Gwizz

ty :thumbup: Naturally lol - ill have this reputation for life now, whenever anything starwars is mentioned/shown people will think of me :/ :haha: They look really good ones don't they :munch: Cant wait to start tasting like Jade .... :D

x


----------



## MummyCat

Well... it's not a bad thing to be remembered for! :thumbup:

Hmmm... cake tasting. Yummy! So bad for me right now though! :D


----------



## Gwizz

Very true could be worse ;)


----------



## Gwizz

My bridesman has just told me hes booked his own wedding date ... 29th sept this year ... steves birthday lol. Steve would love a weekend in london for his birthday 

xx


----------



## MummyCat

oooh nice :) wave as you pass Luton on your way down :)


----------



## Gwizz

will do!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## jms895

It seems to be a very busy wedding month in Sept this year!


----------



## Gwizz

Does it just :D

Happy 2 Year Engagement to us for yesterday!!!!!!! ...plus I didnt poison him! lol - we had a KFC :p Going for a Thai on saturday :munch:


----------



## Gwizz

*... 444 Days! ...*​


----------



## jms895

Ww going out sat too  enjoy!
those 444 days will fly by! x


----------



## Gwizz

Ekkkk! Best decide on a venue


----------



## MummyCat

:dance: Happy Anniversary!!!! 

444 days :shock: :)


----------



## Gwizz

ty!

Copied from journal:

Honeymoon!

Theres quite a list and ive complicated it even more by using the website https://www.weather2travel.com/ and seeing what the best months to travel to each destination are lol ..... See Im stuck cos do we go after wedding May/June (cant go first weeks in june as ben is pageboy at wedding) or do we wait till sept/oct after schools go back etc. None of the desintaions seems to have the best weather/low rainfall in may most are in Jan 

But on list we have .... Barbados, Mauritius, Maldives, Seychelles, Jamaica, Fiji, Bahamas and St Lucia ... also possibility of New Zealand as we've been invited there by steves godfather .... We've ruled out a safari, the artic!, anywhere in asia like china, india etc ... I want a beach and steve wants water sports as he has his diving cert etc and he loves doing all that. 

Choices are too many ... maybe its best to pick the time we want to go and then choose the destination?


----------



## hopeandpray

Picking the time first might help. I don't think that there is a wrong choice, they all sound amazing! Picking a holiday can be really overwhelming, I know!


----------



## Gwizz

I think ur right hopeandpray :thumbup:

It looks like there's been a change of plan to my bridesmaid/bridesman situation. Long story short some old friends of mine have chosen to go there own way in life, therefore my god-daughter will no longer be a bridesmaid, and my friend a bridesman. So now im unsure about which way to go, do I keep to just a small bridal party or add to it lol. 

I have my 2 boys as page boys, my niece (or cousin as she actually is) as flowergirl and I think we are also having steves nephew as a page boy (however thats a bit up in the air as his brother and wife spilt and its ensuring the little lad can attend) - they will be 2 ish, 4, 6 and 7 in age. Writing it down like that Im actually thinking leave it at that? I dont have any 'big' bridesmaids, never did have, was thinking go the whole royal wedding and have 1 with lots of little ones lol! but there isnt really anyone as I dont have sister, or sister-in-law, neither does steve and dont have close bestfriend whos female. I also have one bridesman now who is a really really old mate whos stood by me through thick and thin and knows me longer (and possibly better!) than steve lol! he will be there - probably doing ushers job or sorting out my stormtrooper ....

....which i go onto .... £150 for 3 hours - a stormtrooper :D gotta be ordered !!!! I wanted a C3-PO (gold robot) too but theres only one in country and thats in devon and would have cost me £400+ so no! I plan to have stormtrooper by door asking guests to 'Move along!'.

Venue - Last venue we went too was the best however bit worried about photo opportunities as its a little built up ... but we like the idea of having the Royal suite, private entrance, red carpet etc etc Going back next sat with both mum and MIL to have a second look.

Wedding Fayre this weekend at showground

x


----------



## MummyCat

Eeek, that's thrown a spanner in the works and sad that they're moving on when you're Godmum to theur daughter :( 

I think you should keep it as it is! It's your wedding and there is no right ir wrong way of doing it! There is just your way!!! :) have the people involved that are special to you and who WANT to share in your special day!

Storm trooper sounds awesome :)

What do you mean by built up?? How wont it be good for pics?? Im trying to picture it in my head :)


----------



## Gwizz

ty hun :) I know it will be very unique and special and hopefully a bloody brilliant day for all :D

Im gonna take some pics when we go on third and ill show u a couple images that others have had done so u can see what i mean ... i'll do bedtime routine first then post some to ya. The gardens are quite small at the back and enclosed ...


----------



## MummyCat

It will indeed! Will check back in later tonight then! :thumbup: 

xxxx


----------



## Gwizz

Image overload people!!!

So heres a link to a couple that married there (ty!) ... https://www.dscphotography.co.uk/wendy/ im not overly impressed. Basically there is a garden towards the rear but its surrounded in buildings, As u can see in some of her images hotel room windows ... I think the fact u can see wall/windows detracts from the people in some of them :/ The manager did say u can go on the roof and take images from there too looking down but this photographer hasnt by the looks of it. the image below shows this garden to the left of the conservatory/walkway
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/Best-Western-Tillington-Hall-Hotel-photos-Hotel-Garden-Suite-Conservatory.jpg

You are allowed to have images taken from the front of the building too on a very large lawn ... there are a couple trees too... houses to left and right and road where the pictures are taken from.
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/tillington-hall-hotel-stafford_160620111420501201.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/images.jpg

Inside, the bedrooms and hallways are apparantly having a makeover next winter so will look different but heres how they curently look:
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/Best-Western-Tillington-Hall-Hotel-photos-Room-Superior-Double.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/Best-Western-Tillington-Hall-Hotel-photos-Interior-Photo-album.jpg

This is the bar, although not the private one we'll be having but its the same 'look' as its been recently re-done:
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/Best-Western-Tillington-Hall-Hotel-photos-Restaurant-Bar.jpg

Maybe im just being picky but I had visions of nice , outdoor green shots, not hotel bedroom windows. Suppose having them done on that front lawn with hotel behind would be a nicer option ... ? What do you think photographer? (also doesnt help i looked round mid winter when all gardens look naff ) am i being too picky???


----------



## MummyCat

I see what you mean.... very busy backgrounds! Not what I'd want as a photographer... in fact I'd find another way to put you so I didn't have a busy background! 

You have options.... 1) depending on how much time you have for photo's... we can bundle the important people in a few cars and head to the nearest suitable place (park/woods/lake) anything that can give you some interesting shots! 
2) If you don't think you have enough time to go 'off site' we can take as many reasonable shots on site and then get together with you and Steve in your wedding attire the next day or the next week... whatever suits you and take more shots at a different location. 

There will always be a way to get great shots! 

I'll be honest though.... I'm sure you'll be able to make the most of it if it is the place you choose, but it kinda looks a bit bland to me? Also I think you need to find the venue that screams.... THIS IS THE PLACE!!!! :haha: 

We were getting despondent when booking ours until we took a wrong turn and found our venue and every corner I turned the place seemed more and more perfect! :D it's a great feeling... I hope you find THAT place! :hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

I know exactly what you mean ... Its the photo opportunities holding me back tbh .. I cant afford a huge stately home for utterly gorgeous shots :( When i looked at this house i KNEW it was the place to buy and live ... I'll know the venue I think as soon as I walk in it - but its if I can afford it :haha: It is quite bland from outside but the royal suite which I cant find pics of for love nor money is OK .. but yeah could be better .... Im so scared of not finding a venue lol!


----------



## MummyCat

Don't worry... I can work magic with the images and hopefully in most of them you wont notice bits of the place that you wont want to see... but we can make use of the big open space? Otherwise as I said... we can hop off down the road and get some AWESOME pics! My photographer had us on a rugby field, in a quarry, in the bush... on a dirt road and my dress survived the lot! :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

Just got ur album open for a re-jig of memory - ohh yeah!!!! so was that all in surrounding area? you looked stunning - you'll have your lightroom/photoshop skills in high use for me lol!!!


----------



## MummyCat

It was...we had to jump in his landy to get there... but that's how we got such a variety of shots! It all depends on how much time you have and how quickly we can work! :D I'll be learning loads in my course that starts in April... so will update you on all I pick up! :D

I'm hardly going to need to do anything... you are going to make a GORGEOUS bride! :cloud9:


----------



## Gwizz

We'll see hehe! 

We have a landy available, a few in fact as my family are enthusiasts! My bro insists I won't need a wedding car and he'll take me in his :dohh:

X


----------



## jms895

I think you should keep it as it is! Iwish i had a smaller bridal party now :(

Enjoy your fayre :) xx


----------



## jms895

When are you going dress shopping? x


----------



## Gwizz

ty jade

I was gonna go next weekend but now going with mum to venue instead and she returns home tues but cant really go on bens birthday :/ Im not too worried about dress cos either i'll buy one or she will design/make it - with 6 months to go i may start panicking then though and changing my mind!!!! :haha: 

Obviously we did originally say we'd get material from london when we want down for olympics but as we werent given tickets unsure if we would still go or what suppliers she knows closer :/

All up in air atm :)

xxx


----------



## Gwizz

Gorgeous wedding cake/s - each flower is a cupcake!

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/Untitled-1-1.jpg


----------



## MummyCat

NO WAY!

That's awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

Isnt it just :D mum also went to a wedding fayre yesterday in lincolnshire and there was this fella there who had a stand of cakes and that is what he does :) Gorgeous arent they. If u had the money could be the table centrepieces/favours/cake for guests all in one :)


----------



## MummyCat

oh wow, yeah that's a brilliant idea :) pity it would cost a bomb!


----------



## Gwizz

Steve said to me after wedding fayre 'babe i want you to have the wedding you want, u dont have to compromise' i said 'really?' he said 'well ... within budget' :rofl: cheers hun!!! tell me something i didnt know!


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: soooo... you will need to compromise then :haha: Men... they make me laugh... but sweet of him to say that anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

lol for a split second i got all excited envisioning castles, helicopters, OK magazine deals :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: maybe he saw the gleam of castles in your eyes and then quickly added 'within budget' :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

:haha:


----------



## jms895

Hey those cupcake flower cakes - look on youtube! They are not THAT difficult to make really! Get practicing :)


----------



## Gwizz

lol it'd take ALOT of practise - you'd be better 

x


----------



## jms895

I could do a rose but pushing it with the other types! LOL

They are lovely though x


----------



## Gwizz

Been to see another venue ... called The Mill, beautiful gardens with ducks, wooden play area, tented room etc ... very nice , main concern is the carpet in the 'eating room' very patterned and off putting lol ... need to do figures for it but they seem quite flexible with menus too etc .. i.e. we can pick 2 items plus vege option per course instead of only allowed one. No red carpet! quite a few steps too so we'll see .....


----------



## jms895

:) So have you narrowed the venues down to your favourites?


----------



## Gwizz

nope lol ... all have good and bad points :( we currently have 6 on a lovely spreadsheet all laid out with prices and other info lol!

Got another contacting me tomorrow to discuss :)


----------



## Gwizz

Right had enough ... been ringing round like billio (sp?) anyway venues either are slightly over our budget or they then take a gigantic leap into the next level of stately homes that we defo cannot afford. So do not want a small room after a registry office do with all the family that are going to visit, but it looks like we are gonna have to compromise somewhere ... Currently waiting on Alton Towers and Drayton Manor to email me with info - thats how desperate I am ... Im thinking of throwing out a tender and seeing which venues will do me a deal  spreadsheet now has 13 venues lol!


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: 

It's never easy finding something that is perfect without a compromise somewhere... so fingers crossed you find one that ticks MOST of the important boxes! :) 

I think you may be on to a winner with the one you sent me! :thumbup: 

I googled for some more images and there are lots more options with the grounds and inside it's clean and bright... so photo's wont look cluttered as the backgrounds will be much cleaner! :D x


----------



## jms895

What will be will be........... you will find the perfect venue hun dont worry xxxx


----------



## Gwizz

hope so, im dreading getting to your stage jade - im worrying and paniking already lol!

so seem this style cake im liking atm ... vision it in brown choc... think the brooch would tie in my bouquet ...

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/249862_10150191147552709_367704957708_7171319_1846672_n.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/IMG00764-20120209-1658.jpg

Forgot to say I have my garter .. mum brought me hers over so its my something blue and old. Would it be borrowed if im not giving it back in this instance? probably not so will have to think of my borrowed. Also mums has some sixpences so have the 'sixpence for my shoe' which i'll be supergluing one to bottom :)


----------



## MummyCat

Nice cake! :thumbup: I like the BIG bow detail on the 2nd! 

Well technically I think you could get away with it.... oooh.. the sixpence on your shoe.. will it be in the arch on the sole? (Thinking of photographic opportunity! have you seen the HELP ME shoes??? :rofl: )


----------



## jms895

Tell me about the sis pence... i have not heard of this one.

I dont think i am having a garter not sure.... but i have a blue bow at top of my stockings 
i think u maybe need to borrow a lipstick or mirror or something?


----------



## jms895

Ps i like 2nd cake x


----------



## Gwizz

They full saying is: Something Old, Something New, Something Borrowed,
Something Blue and a Silver Sixpence in Her Shoe.

Although I think putting the coin in your shoe would be rather uncomfortable so im thinking of gluing it underneath .. I have seen those Cath and I want to get a set of the 'I Do' crystals you can get too to put on there! Coin will prob be on inside of heel in that case but you can take a piccy beforehand. I wont be kneeling at an alter so unless im dangling from the chandelier I dont think they'd be seen that often lol!! (u can get the I do crystals in purple jade :) )

x


----------



## jms895

Are the crystals for the bottom of the shoe? and where on earth do i get the right coin lol?


----------



## Gwizz

https://photos.weddingbycolor.com/p/000/010/496/m/53817/p/photo/156380.jpg

Type 'sixpence' into ebay - couple quid :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

Loving this .... My tables are planet names too and I was getting stuck on centrepieces but these seem a great idea - now to source them lol

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/patdy-star-wars-table.jpg


----------



## Gwizz

https://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/6/0/3/2/5/webimg/484957572_tp.jpg

Quite nice if they were silver as a centrepiece

https://www.melodymaison.co.uk/images/P/Sphere%20metal%201%20E.jpg

Nice but im not helping myself claw back 1k lol!!


----------



## Gwizz

Another idea ...

https://lindsaywierzbinski.com/images2/diy-carnation-centerpieces.jpg

Each 'planet' different coloured flowers depending on which it is, although this may throw the colour scheme :s 

On a roll tonight lol! should be off to bed now as i need an early night ...


----------



## MummyCat

ooooh... clever idea's!! me likey! :hugs: when are you visiting venues again??


----------



## jms895

All beautiful ideas Gem! :)


----------



## Gwizz

Well supposed to be today but seen as we are snot filled lurgy house atm cancelled. Was also a champagne and canapee invite I got through post :( never mind lol. Gonna rearrage to see next week - hopefully 25th wont be filled as Im getting quite set on that hall Cath, shouldnt really as I havent seen it yet! 

Beginning to think get married in church would have been easier but then maybe it'd be 5x worse cos then id have a whole host of places just to have the reception :haha:

Those flower balls are growing on me in the night, geek alert coming .... alot of the planets are greeny colours bar hoth, tatooine and mustafar but i could just use the green planets as table names and have my teals, green theme as a multicoloured, swirly ball - i.e a planet, im also trying to think about how to make name tags as 'boarding' passes as if the people are taking a shuttle to that planets table. .... geek moment over!! I know some venues dont allow candles.

Im on the lookout for a suitcase for the cards ... as we are asking for money for the honeymoon i think it would be fitting and a good storage box for wedding memorabilia.

https://media.theknot.com/ImageStage/Objects/0003/0093889/image475x475.jpg

As u can see i do alot of thinking in my nightime feeds!! :rofl:


----------



## Gwizz

Also loving this dress in white/ivory for evening do .... i think it has that sc-fi/princess leia feel!

https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii288/van305/simplydresses/PromGirl-501074330.jpg


----------



## hopeandpray

It really does! But still bridal at the same time. Very pretty!


----------



## Gwizz

.... theres so much choice with wedding stuff its mind boggling - and addictive! poor google hehe!! Im changing my mind every 5 seconds!

x


----------



## MummyCat

great ideas hun... you're getting my photographer brain going mad with potential shot ideas :thumbup: it's going to be a gorgeous day if you manage to get half your ideas in!! xxx


----------



## Gwizz

I hope so, but which half lol!

Currently talking the business with co-ordinator at Drayton Manor (theme park), looked into alton towers but they want 50% deposit which is a little unrealistic atm. Trying to ask around to see if anyone else married there as piccies little hard to come by of actual weddings there ....

That hall is booked for 25th too cath - must be an omen!


----------



## MummyCat

:( boo! hope you find the perfect place hun xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Stalking here too hun :) x


----------



## Gwizz

Venue searching is mad!!!!! I didnt realise it was this bad lol!

Anyway waiting for one to ring me back (in meeting) local manor have deal on atm knocking 2.5k off price for 2013 so makes it a little more towards our price :thumbup: just hoping they have one of the dates free we'd like. Hopefully visit on sunday (mothers day!)

Keep everything crossed!!

x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Everything's crossed for you hun apart from my legs :winkwink: :lol: x


----------



## Gwizz

lol ive got EVERYTHING crossed for you too - literally everything in my case  

x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:haha: I'm a lazy moo and cba to go back and read through all the journal so can you fill me in! :lol: What's all this talk of Alton Towers ... me likey! x


----------



## jms895

Fingers crossed! 

Missmummymoo - dirty biatch! :lol: :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

:rofl: ^^

Yeah looked at alton towers for wedding venue, and drayton manor but even though alton is in price range they want 50% deposit which is a little steep atm.... Drayton is serious contender though , steve is a little unsure about getting hitched in a theme park but i keep telling him its not IN the theme park. we'll see just opening up EVERY possibility seen as dates are going like hot cakes atm :(

x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

jms895 said:


> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Missmummymoo - dirty biatch! :lol: :haha:

And damn proud of it :smug: :haha: x



Gwizz said:


> :rofl: ^^
> 
> Yeah looked at alton towers for wedding venue, and drayton manor but even though alton is in price range they want 50% deposit which is a little steep atm.... Drayton is serious contender though , steve is a little unsure about getting hitched in a theme park but i keep telling him its not IN the theme park. we'll see just opening up EVERY possibility seen as dates are going like hot cakes atm :(
> 
> x


That definately is steep! Is there no way you could barter with them like come to an agreement of paying a certain amount a month. That would be amazing to have the venue in a theme park :happydance: x


----------



## jms895

50% is way to much!


----------



## Gwizz

blurghhhhh - thats all i have to say on the matter lol!


----------



## Gwizz

Went to Staffords brand new registry office yesterday to get info - it recently moved to this big new building and my god its posh - i know where my taxes have gone :grr: im quite liking the idea of having it there and then going onto a recption although steve has put his foot down and said no. Hes decided he likes this other venue even if date not available, so i think May the 4th is no more but May 11th maybe lol! ... or July 6th ... cant decide!

May 11th not sure as I have two sets of aunts and uncles who married May 10th so little unsure about 3 wedding anniversaries sooo close lol! July 6th has nice ring of the 6th of the 7th but then its quite a move in dates from May but gives us 2 more months to save, perhaps better months for honeymoon as then the honeymoon would incorporate my birthday (money saving for steve :haha:) I cant chosse june as cousins wedding followed by Mattys birthday - want a bit of a gap.

Anyway current venue steve loves and Im warming too, only reason i'm a little sceptical is its a little bit more than I was willing to pay (1k) more but he says we can take the extra from the 'roof fund' (We are having new roof on house next autumn) :/ The venue is knocking 2.5k off the price so not bad :shrug: would have to find a bridal suite for night as cant stay there as would guests ... 

https://www.hawkesyardestate.com/images/gallery/1306163120.jpg
https://www.hawkesyardestate.com/inc/cropper.php?src=/images/gallery/1306163244.jpg&width=120&height=120
https://www.hawkesyardestate.com/images/gallery/1306163570.jpghttps://www.hawkesyardestate.com/images/gallery/1306240506.jpghttps://www.hawkesyardestate.com/images/gallery/1306163482.jpg


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oooooo it's gorgeous hun!! I can see why Steve doesn't want to change his mind!! Is there any hotels or anything nearby? They may do a special deal if there are a load of you booking to stay :flower: x


----------



## Gwizz

Yeah im hoping so although havent looked yet, how did u pick your date?>


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I wanted September and the only date left at the venue I wanted was 25th :lol: I wanted September though as 9th is our anniversary of our first 'date' :D x


----------



## Gwizz

Arrr thats nice ... Our first date was in sept too (last day!) and then he asked me a few days later on 2nd oct to be his girlfriend arrrrr! :haha: Steve will be 30 that sept too :) May or July really has no significance to us in that way lol!!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww September's definately a good month :)

I then figured that at least if we split up all our special dates would be in one month :haha: only joking x


----------



## Gwizz

^^ :rofl: oh that made me chuckle lol!!!

Prob shouldnt write this in here but still remember last boyfs anniversary - halloween, dont think i'll ever forget that one :haha:

Incidently Sept this year marks the longest relationship I've ever had - just over 6 years !


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol:

I remember my first boyfriends too ... infact it's tomorrow 16th March :wacko: Chris is my longest relationship ... well pretty obviously considering we got together when I was 16 :lol: We've been together just over 7 1/2 year! :shock: I could have murdered him and be nearly finished my sentence by now :dohh: :lol: x


----------



## MummyCat

oh boy oh boy oh boy! :yipee:

I'm loving this venue honey! :thumbup: May I suggest find out what dates they have available and mull over a few and then make a decision (if this is the one you go with?). We got married in SA in November 07, but had to be careful as we had to make sure it didn't clash with the rugby world cup. It ended in October... and we happened to win the damn thing. Good job we avoided the date of the final then else all the men would have disappeared during the wedding! LOL 

We got married 3rd November and while it had no significance to us, it does now! :) Our 10 year anniversary of getting together will be on your old date... 4 May 2013!


----------



## Gwizz

lol!!

just found out why may 4th is being snapped up - its a lucky day to get married in 2013 in the Chinese zodiac calendar :/


----------



## Gwizz

Cath I have a list of a few dates she sent me free :) 

What u wrote just reminded me apparantly one of the 10th may aunts weddings was cup final day between everton and liverpool I think (wasnt born!) and most guests were from merseyside area and apparantly they were all sat in church with portable radios :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: exactly what we tried to avoid! :thumbup:

Good job on the list of dates! 

This is getting all very exciting! :dance:


----------



## Gwizz

looking for 'cool dates in 2013' and people are saying that getting married anytime in 2013 is unlucky cos of number 13 lol! - loada ****


----------



## MummyCat

bwahahaha... people are idiots!


----------



## Gwizz

In numerology apparently the best numbers for steve and I to marry are 1 or 7. Numerology is the sum of day, month and year and then adding the digits ... lol ... Apparantly 18th May is a match for us on their charts 

Not sure how much im gonna look into this lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: Can you work out mine and Chris's! :D x


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: ours was based on... after rugby, before dec as it gets very hot in Mauritius then and had to be a Sat.. so we had 2 dates to choose from.. no idea if the numbers work :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

:rofl:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

Im a happy girly - Wedding booked 18th May 2013 :D

We confirmed the date and did all the stuff and then left the very lush office, and the smile hasnt been off my face since! Steve said ffs stop smiling lol!!! He said 'told ya!' (bloody smart arse thats right) When we first got there we wasn't sure where the wedding office was so used a phone in the hallway to ring a reception and ask then this lady said she'd come and show us to the office - later on we found out that she was in fact the private owner of the place, i should have curtseyed!! (wasnt her private phone btw!)

Had a chinese to celebrate! shouldnt really cos we need to save really hard now lol!.

Good thing is Premier in is only 2-3 mins away - a new one too :thumbup:

Room where we marry:
https://www.hawkesyardestate.com/images/gallery/1311252002.jpg
Where the guests relax whilst we go and have photos:
https://www.hawkesyardestate.com/images/gallery/1306163166.jpg
Bell which we ring and then they put our names on it after the wedding:
https://www.hawkesyardestate.com/images/gallery/1320165847.jpg

Now real fun starts! :D


----------



## tiggertea

Venue looks amazing! :cloud9:
Liking the new date too: 18-5=13

I have no idea if our wedding day numbers worked... we got married the anniversary of the day we got together... hence the October wedding! :lol:


----------



## MummyCat

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh...... so very very excited for you! :dance: congrats on setting a date for your wedding!! gorgeous venue hun! im very very excited and already thinking of shots :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

Ooooo debz I love you - I hadnt seen _that _number thing!

Thanks Cath (Im gathering a folder of shots I like btw )


----------



## tiggertea

I only see the simple patterns! :lol:


----------



## MummyCat

lol.. at your numbers! 

good lass, having a good idea of what you want will help me get the shots you will be very pleased with!


----------



## Gwizz

:yipee: still excited lol!


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl:

Then you made the right choice! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Definately :D x


----------



## hopeandpray

Venue is lovely!


----------



## Gwizz

Thankyou!

Now waiting to hear what to do re: registry office people ... i know u have to submit an intention to marry but that can only be done up to 1 year in advance, im assuming u can still 'book' date with them now though - awaiting venue to tell me as I have no idea lol - suppose they'd need a time too :shrug: ... Im thinking 1pm cermeony ish, breakfast 4pm ish then evening do starting 7:30 and hog roast/bbq served sometime after ... im completely guessing lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Timings sounds good to me :thumbup: as for the notice of marriage I'm not sure tbh as we were almost 1 year away when we booked ours :dohh: Give the registry office a ring today and find out x


----------



## Gwizz

I rang them :thumbup:

They at 12pm or 1:30 available so booked 1:30pm ... sound about right??? (waiting for venue to ring me back as on lunch) 

........ Booked....... :wohoo:

x


----------



## Gwizz

Firing off an email to you cath :)

x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds good to me hun :happydance: woohoo .... well done you!!! So its ONNNNNNNN!!! :happydance: x


----------



## MummyCat

Gem's getting maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarieeeeeeeeeeeed!!!! :dance:

Looking forward to email :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

MissMummyMoo said:


> Sounds good to me hun :happydance: woohoo .... well done you!!! So its ONNNNNNNN!!! :happydance: x

Unless we both run off with younger (or older!) model lol!!! I'll have to practise signature as im guessing thats what I sign register with lol! Fowles and Phillips are every similar names anyway :wacko:


----------



## Gwizz

Sent email to Steves godfather in NZ hopefully he can make it over in time (fingers crossed!!)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: at running away!

You don't sign the register in your married name it's just your maiden name :thumbup: x


----------



## MummyCat

Yep... you sign as maiden name :thumbup:

But then you have to sign your life away on all your new docs for change of name :)

Gem..... I've received your email.....

I'M EXTATIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can I rave about it on FB???? Please???


----------



## Gwizz

Of course!!!!!!!! :D THANKYOU so much for saying yes - i know u'll provide a trustworthy, professional and truely exceptional service :)

LMAO shit i would have signed Phillips!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ooooo tell me I don't have Cat on Facebook :hissy: xx


----------



## Gwizz

Its amazing what you can get sorted in a 1hr nap session lol!


----------



## Gwizz

MissMummyMoo said:


> Ooooo tell me I don't have Cat on Facebook :hissy: xx

Shes my photographer :yipee:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh wow!!! That's amazing! Way to go Cat ... so jelous she gets to be there all day :lol: I bet she will be amazing Gem :D x


----------



## Gwizz

https://www.facebook.com/PoundPhotography


----------



## Gwizz

She'll have her work cut out making me look gorgeous


----------



## MummyCat

:dance:

Kelly... you're welcome to add me my lovely.... https://www.facebook.com/cathpound I adhere to the strict unwritten law of what's said in BnB stays in BnB! :thumbup:

Gem... I'm going to write it up on my status now!!

xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've liked. Cat your photos are amazing :cloud9: that's a lovely talent you've got there hun :) x


----------



## MummyCat

Uhm... nope.... you're going to make my job easy... looking so gorgeous!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Gwizz

Shucks :blush: lol!

Right whats left to book this early? lol!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Kelly! 

Jade booked me to do her wedding so I decided to bite the bullet and do a course in Wedding and Portrait photography and it starts next month. So far all I know I've taught myself so I'm really excited to push myself to the next level and start my business! :D


----------



## Gwizz

^^ :yipee:


----------



## tiggertea

:dance:


----------



## Gwizz

...wedding insurance incase venue,dress,flowers or anything goes tits up me thinks ... when I was looking other week it was around £20 so will do that in few weeks time I think :)

x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh wow! I didn't know you were doing Jades too :happydance: eeeekkk!

I never took out the insurance (too stingy :haha: ) x


----------



## Gwizz

Lol I know im in two minds but 2 big venues gone bust round here in last year so im little worried lol


----------



## Gwizz

Stationary is a horrible thing to look for - just had an hour of it and given up ... so many choices etc ... and some prices :shock: Asked jade where hers from, hard to get idea of quality of card etc too ... definitely leaving it for a while - got time!

deciding to re-do my save the dates or not bother :/


----------



## MummyCat

Hmmm.... i seem to remember you really liking the old computer disk idea?? :)

Stationary is a bugger! though I was very pleased with ours. found it in a brochure and quality turned out fabulous! 

Best of luck honey! lots of places will send you samples, so maybe try a few very different types and see what appeals more! xx


----------



## jms895

Sooooo so happy for you Gem! Its all coming together now and its such a relief when its booked ay!?

Brilliant venue! Yay now for a dress :haha:


----------



## jms895

I got a great deal for all my stationary!

I never though about insurance...... hmm......


----------



## Gwizz

:thumbup: thanks girls - got ur mail Jade too ty for that!!!!

Disk idea - why yes Cath :thumbup: ....hmmmmm........ if only all my guests had pc's then could actually make a cd  although we do have a URL and beginnings of a website (needs updating!)

https://www.steveandgemmaphillips.co.uk/


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Don't do your own!! It p***** me off so much :lol: xxx


----------



## Gwizz

I wondered what you were on about then, I thought why not do my own website :rofl:!!! Ah but I now realised - Stationary!!! I was talking to mum about that and she said by the time youve brought all the stuff, ink for printing, time etc etc then it wont be any cheaper she doesnt think, and mums very crafty so for her to say that I know shes right :)

So been updating the mood board im more drawn too ... it was down to the teals one and the black/white one but seen as the venue isnt a contemporary venue I think the teals would go better in the surroundings  she says!!! however venue does have red carpet so hmmmm although they are changing it but dont know what too .....

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/Teals2.jpg

What do you think ....

So key things: 

Lace dress, ties in with the ornate dress that Amidala wears, yet modern and backless like the other dress she wears!, been looking at that dress a while and I quite like it! 
Light-saber cake knife, already sourced the saber just need the knife now to destroy lol
Mens/boys suits -Steve's already said he wants charcoal colour and we're going for the Edward jacket which is the longer thigh length one, bit jedi ish :/
Flowergirl dress - Clean lines, love the colour, also liking the Leia hairstyle!
Star wand for the flowergirl - Star not heart preferred
Lego cufflinks - pretty quirky and not in your face, could have any character.
Centrepieces - Futuristic in look, flower balls are soft and feminine yet could represent planets, jewels on branches add sparkle. Could add brooch in the bow to tie in with bouquet.
Love lego figues holding rings - Cath photo oppotunity! 
Hair embellishments in bottom corner from Sarah in the film Labyrinth, ever since little girl this is the one only thing I always wanted in my wedding, and I could just have it .. ive got the hair lol!!!

So personally I think its hit the nail on the head and not in your face geeky but a good mix between a normal wedding and a theme? Or am I just blinkered?!!!!

Suggestions?

xx


----------



## MummyCat

Brilliant. 

I'd love to see some of these pics in large... cos I cant see all the details, but some very clever, quirky and cool idea's... all with good photo opportunities!!

can you ask the venue about the carpet? though it wont make a huge difference. Most shots will be outside xxx


----------



## jms895

I love your ideas they are great. The teal is beautiful xx


----------



## Gwizz

ty :)

Hair vine im liking: ... Basically wire detail to put in hair :)
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/KGrHqEOKkME1qKbRUyKBNi9EFJN0_3.jpg


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How are you thinking of wearing your hair Gem, it's gorgeous I can't wait for your wedding it's going to be amazing :cloud9: x


----------



## Gwizz

Arrr fanks ... I think down but with a little bit up. I know I moan about my hair alot but I do get so many comments about it since I was little with the natural curls it'll be a shame not too - with a little help from styling! Not sure on a veil as yet will have to see once the dress is decided :D

Exciting ... !!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Ooooooooooooooooooooooh... I have visions of gorgeous photos :)


----------



## Gwizz

...I hope so  

Got all the confirmations through in the post now .... also booklet on civil ceremonys and the choices, will take a photo of the pages, some of the vows are a right tongue twister :wacko:

Got quote for stationary too :D


----------



## Gwizz

Just seen this on ebay lol!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/shabby-mod-n-chic-wedding-place-named-setting-personalised-plaque-sign-/251012232411?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Decorative_Accents_LE&hash=item3a717eb4db#ht_792wt_1185


----------



## MummyCat

Uhm... do you have your own personal crafty people making stuff for you? :haha:

xxx


----------



## jms895

The hair vine is lovely!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:haha: I love it! Pretty freaky that it's Gem and Steve already though x


----------



## Gwizz

lol isnt it just :)

Just seen stamps price rise 30th april ...1st class rise from 46p to 60p - 2nd class from 36p to 50p. Superdrug selling them with 5% off and they dont have price on them so still vaild after rise - may need to buy for invites now and save! :D


----------



## Gwizz

Remember the 'nail' I wanted everyone .....

https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1355/5153230092_061515738e_z.jpg

Well i've found it (took some blooming research!) and its about 3k .... ¥399,000 :shock: so next step .... cheaper alternative!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: I'm sure you'll be able to get a cheaper alternative somewhere ... don't ask where though :lol: x


----------



## MummyCat

Good lord! That's pricey! :shock:

Hope you find a suitable alternative! :thumbup:


----------



## jms895

Rofl :rofl:


----------



## Gwizz

I know I only need fake diamonds and pearls and a white base metal - wont wear it more than one day  lol!


----------



## Gwizz

Went into greenwoods to talk about suit hire ... they do the 1869 chain (or something of those numbers!) besides greenwoods are everywhere incl lincoln which will be good for my brother suit fitting :thumbup: So, whole suit of Edward Jacket, trousers, shirt, waistcoat, cravat, hankerchief and cufflinks are £96.50 each atm, I was expecting more £150 ish (although prob will with shoes on that) I can reserve at that price and they wont increase for next year. Childrens less. So in the summer gonna go with steve to try on then he can go with best man to sort!... thats if I cant find cheaper, unsure if next or m&s do wedding hire ...


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm not sure about Next or M&S ... we got ours from a local suit hire place it was a lot cheaper but I'm guessing your brother doesn't live near. I think ours were around £60pp and the groom was free if we ordered 5 :thumbup: x


----------



## Gwizz

oooo really? ill defo look around anyway :)

xx


----------



## jms895

We are having the Prince Edward Black suits and the trimmings from there :) Just need OH to go and bloody sort it!


----------



## Gwizz

Oooo snap then - kinda lol!

Steve and best man said to me the other day:

'Dont we just go and order what we want' 
'No! ..... 'because it wouldnt match' ... 
'what do you mean it wont match' 
'The colours have to match the scheme'
'Really?' ....

:dohh:

More brooches ordered and got ...must upload pics of everything lol!

x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: Men have NO idea do they :nope: :lol: x


----------



## Gwizz

Ideas from bridal forum and planner friend.....

Trivia - will be star wars/sci-fi/astronomy based:
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/6803113_720.jpg

Message in the ladies bathroom with essentials in a basket:
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/10734916_720.jpg

Candle with lace appliqué - this appeals to me somehow:
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/11550392_720.jpg

Quirky Photo frame idea with famous couples - could be placed on gift/card table:
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/12028220_720.jpg


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I love it ... especially the ladies room thing :haha: that's brilliant! :D x


----------



## Gwizz

:D Gonna do a gents one too with Lynx bodyspray, mints, asprin, condoms lol! (dont want no drunken babies conceived at the wedding else I'll never hear the end of it !!!) That will be from Steve and the ladies one from me  Like I said on fb its only a picture frame with printout in and a basket with stuff in - shouldn't cost too much :thumbup: Theres some nice mirrored frames in B&M for £2.99.


----------



## jms895

Just thought I would let you know that on Dont tell the Bride Friday night BBC3 8pm, he plans a Star wars wedding :)


----------



## MummyCat

LOL... that would be worth watching :)

Love the ideas :) looking forward to seeing more :) xxx


----------



## jms895

My neighbours were on four weddings last night!


----------



## Gwizz

Ill catch that on iplayer cheers hun!!!

Did they win????

Im sure youve seen these on fb but for good measure .....

The fob watch is from my grandad and I will set the hands to the time of the wedding :)

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/IMG_6308.jpg

xx


----------



## jms895

Yes they won :)

Lovely brooches hun x


----------



## Gwizz

brilliant :)

xx


----------



## MummyCat

oh wow.... I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: they are awesome!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm loving the brooches and the watch that's an awesome idea!! x


----------



## Gwizz

Ty girls

waiting one more to arrive in post very soon, another 3 to photograph then -im a bit brooch mad atm I think its taking me over lol!

Forgot to mention - nearly brought a wedding dress other week but my finger decided not to click the 'buy' button on ebay lol!!! went for £60 ish in the end so not sure if ive missed out on a bargain but not gonna dwell too much (she says!) just the style that mum could have adapted to be unique :D

Mums up in june anyway as we are having a week off together after mattys birthday and apparently we are off to Birmingham to look at some material sources, good thing about brum is its also abundant in gorgeous sari fabrics :)

The jealousy has also started with my aunt re: cousins wedding 2 weeks later, constantly ringing mum with what ideas im doing .... apparently im not allowed butterflies or balloon table decs - I wasnt anyway but little miffed they are dictating when Im the one whos been with partner longest, engaged longest and getting married first! They can sod off and im gonna put a butterfly on their table now they said that :haha:

x


----------



## Gwizz

One word: vajazzle!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Cheeky buggers! I would put a butterfly and a balloon on their table and put their table away from everyone elses :haha: x


----------



## MummyCat

:shock: oh good lord! Tell them to butt out! It's not like they will have half the stuff you plan to do. Seriously... you need to keep all your idea's under wraps! Good job your wedding is first... I get the impression they'd nab your fab ideas if they got the chance! 

:hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

Exactlly told mum to keep stum!


----------



## jms895

Hiya! Yep tell them to but out! :grr:

Time is going so fast hun, it really does go quick!


----------



## Gwizz

Ok so might be throwing colour scheme out the window ... im not sure the teal will go well with the opulence of the ceremony room etc ...

Got a wedding fayre at venue tomorrow so going to take lots of photos for ideas and to get a better clue on what will go.

3 More brooches ....

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/IMG_6940.jpg

x


----------



## Dimples81

hiya, new stalker :flower:

Im hoping to get married soon, your venue looks gorgeous, where is it? You have such lovely creative ideas x


----------



## MummyCat

Hmmm... I hope you get some inspiration! Those brooches are lovely!! Where are you finding them? and on average how much are they costing you?? 

xx


----------



## Gwizz

Heya Dimples :wave: whats your real name if you dont mind me asking so I can be polite :)

Im wondering if ive put correct venue up ... i will sort it but its here hun: https://www.hawkesyardhall.com/

Cath ebay alot plus some charity shops .. most are about £1-2, Im refusing to pay more than £5 for a big one including postage. Some have been given to me , some also ive had from grannies etc lol. Ive got to buy the wire yet and the extra to make the handle posh.

Wedding budget seems to have been blown a little :( good thing is as alot is pay as we go it wont be such a big hit but still more than we'd like but then I only get this day once (and he has his 3D tele!!!! )

Sorting wedding cars now, this is the one im thinking of atm ... just need to get deposit from steve tonight  did want a grey one but they werent exclusive hire and i didnt want stress of running over time, paying extra etc etc. Both my mum and his mum have now offered to pay for my car so they can fight it out!
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/7450.jpg


----------



## Gwizz

My trip back to venue:

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/IMG_7023.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/IMG_6991.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/5663_Hall-Exterior-1-Low-Res.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/IMG_6953.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/IMG_6969.jpg


----------



## Gwizz

...its not feeling very 'galactic' atm ... i seem to be going more vintage! lol Maybe its a vintage star wars


----------



## MummyCat

That car... out the front.... AWESOME! :D

Star wars with a touch of class! :D X


----------



## Gwizz

I didnt realise the Beauford wedding cars are actually kit cars .. this particular one used to be a ford cortina lmao!!

Im not sure what else i need to book this early? I know i need to find a chair cover company thats available.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm loving the car ... but then again I'm biased as it is VERY similar to ours :lol:

I absolutely adore the venue! It's amazing hun! X


----------



## Gwizz

Fanks!!!

I just need everyone praying for the good weather lol!


----------



## MummyCat

YES...I need SUNSHINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## jms895

I have that wedding car hun in gold :)

Lovely pics its a gorgeous venue!


----------



## Gwizz

ty!!!!!

Cool car isnt it :D

Im liking the idea of golds and whites now :/ god im in a right pickle with colour schemes. Steve insists on a dark grey suit. I did have a gold, grey and ivory scheme at one point ... but I still like the teal? 

Im not having chair covers in the ceremony room as the dark red chairs match everything perfectly in there anyway and it would mean paying another £100.

xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Pass on the colour scheme :lol: I always knew I wanted red/burgandy/wine since I was little. If I was to do it again now I'd go for a purple instead :haha: x


----------



## Gwizz

lol yeah I love purples too, in fact i love most colours - i'll just have a rainbow wedding lmao!

x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Rainbow wedding sounds good to me :haha: x


----------



## Gwizz

:D

Trying to arrange first dress try-ing on session for june!!!

Brought 4 more brooches and the florist wire to put them all together ... getting exciting!! Plan to start doing some of it soon then not rushing and can take apart if dont like!

So my beauty trained work collegue is doing my make-up for free :D also got a daughter of another lady from work who has offered to do my nails and spray tan but im gonna have sunbed tan instead. Need to have a go at that soon and get desired brown look for makeup trial runs! :/ Also another lady who I originally said would help is still available for other beauty things so all good there ... just need hair really ...

Having a poem reading at ceremony by my good friend David ...



> Wedding Day
> 
> The day of your wedding is a time to reflect
> On the things you can hope for
> And the things to expect
> 
> You could hope for great riches
> Huge bundles of cash
> But then lose it all
> In a stock market crash
> 
> Or you could hope for
> A life of great ease
> With the time and the money
> To do as you please
> 
> But its better to hope for
> The good things in life
> Like a long happy life
> As husband and wife
> 
> Like the smile and the kiss
> As you walk through the door
> And the baby that wakes you
> at quater to four!
> 
> And a life of variety
> With sunshine and rain
> And frosties for breakfast
> instead of champagne
> 
> Expect times of anger
> The occaisonal huff
> Because no one annoys you
> Like the one that you love
> 
> But dont look for problems
> That the future may bring
> Just to love and be loved
> Is a wonderful thing
> 
> Lifes not all plain sailing
> Not always a ball
> But I know you'll be happy
> Because love conquers all
> 
> by Robert Palmer

Gonna be quite a laugh to have the '3 Dave's' at the wedding ... dave the best man, dave the 'brother of the bride' and dave the usher :rofl: ... oh and Steve!!!


----------



## Gwizz

Forgot to add have also brought 6 large round mirrors to stand the table centrepieces on from a friend who got married last year - £10 which I didnt think was bad :)

x


----------



## jms895

Lovely poem hun!

I am so indecisive (hence 2 dresses LOL) and now sort of change my mind over the purple too. But am having champagen/ivory chair sashes on white now so its not tooooo purple and lilac in my flowers. I LOVE teal and sort of wish I would have had that but decided i am having it in my kitchen LOL :)


----------



## Gwizz

We could swap - u have teal and i'll have purple!! My kitchen and dining room are purple :)

I know exactlly what you mean about the sashes, I think im also going 'neutral' on the chairs with little bits of colour elsewhere - Im thinking pale gold or champagne too. The champagne will match ur 2nd dress lovely :D Less is more :)

I want the teal to be more bluey than turq as im seeing alot of colours described as teal but look very bright which is putting me off! Im sure mine will all come together in the end and either look fab or shite!

Saw these yesterday ... Been wondering about buttonieres as im not having flowers i thought the men might look odd (or me looking odd) if we are different ...

https://media.offbeatbride.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/6/files/2010/07/boo1-300x418.jpg

I think they are quite fab and futuristic, geek alert ... crystals to represent the light saber crystals! Will cost more to make about £8 a pop compared to standard rose type button hole but i think could look great next to brooch bouquet. I would have own ribbon lace round it to tie in, They even suggested on website to add an LED throwie - the crystal could lightup like a lightsaber - perhaps for the evening!  Anyway I'll keep looking but all good ....


----------



## Gwizz

Wedding dress shopping - June 23rd 10:30am precisely!!!!! Just me and mummy - boys are staying with uncle david and daddy!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: for the wedding dress date :D It's all soooo exciting!! :D x


----------



## MummyCat

:wohoo:

I hope you find something that helps you come to a decision on colour scheme! :) You know that any of them will look good right? Just go with the one that ties in best with all the things you want :) 

Easier said than done! :D x


----------



## Gwizz

:D cheers girls!!!


https://photos.weddingbycolor.com/p/000/013/792/m/88573/p/photo/253962.jpg

ONE YEAR TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwizz

Venue said only allowed biodegradable confetti on lawns so unsure if im gonna bother, I wasnt really that fussed about it till steve of all people said be nice to walk in a shower of confetti :dohh:

xxx


----------



## jms895

I think they are fab!!!

the ivory or champagne on white for table dec looks so chic and simple i love it x


----------



## Gwizz

^^ my thoughts

Ok so how odd is this ... my fb gets hacked from mexico exactly a year to the date of getting married - mexico is the main place we are thinking of honeymoon!!!!

heres first brooch stem for bouquet - gonna take me ages!!

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/IMG_7374.jpg


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's well weird :wacko: 

I LOVE the brooch ... it's gorgeous, can't wait to see the way to bouquet turns out :D x


----------



## Gwizz

Im so worried im gonna make a balls of this bouquet .. steve just says well if its naff them we'll just buy you a real one lol!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:shock: the cheeky sod! It won't be naff it'll be brilliant hun! I've seen your creativity skills!! X


----------



## Gwizz

^^ ty :blush: hope so ... another brooch arrived today - a diamanté leaf


----------



## jms895

:) that bouquet is gonna be gorgeous!

Less than a year now :)


----------



## MummyCat

It's s going to look gorgeous. Just make it with time to spare in case you don't like it. Gives you options! :D 

:dance:


----------



## Gwizz

Another two brooches arrived - these are little oval ones with crossstich flowers in them in little vintage mounts - very pretty...

I'm Gemma and im addicted to brooches lmao!!!!

Mum has gotten me bags and bags of strings of pearl beads, creams, greys, peaches, pinks etc that a lady had who owned a bead shop has closed down ... not sure what im gonna do with them but sound good and love a freebie!!

Unsure whether to provide confetti - MIL says 'guests bring their own' but i see allsorts of homemade cones etc ..... plus has to be bio degradable .....


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: oooh... I know you're going to find something to do with the pearls! :dance:

See... this is a new concept to me... in SA, the bride and groom provide the confetti... at least in the weddings I'd been too because often they vary it up, some using rice/bubbles/rose petals. 

We used rose petals! :D


----------



## Gwizz

Thats what I thought ... jade what u doing about confetti??

x


----------



## Gwizz

oh and 


.... brought another brooch! This one is same as a previous one but a better bargain, couldnt say no!


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: if it's nice one then it'll still look nice on opposite side of bouquet :)


----------



## Gwizz

its the same as the first one ive made into a 'stem' gold and white petals (if u remember lol!)

:D

Need to get on with honeymoon looking and booking - mexico and singapore in line up but im not convinced - I say benidorm  only joking! been there !!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: 

How exciting! it's such fun planning honeymoon! We were pretty much always heading to Mauritius! so it was just finding the right 5 star hotel that kept us busy! :rofl:

Bear in mind... Jhb to Mauritius is about same distance as UK to Canary Islands! So it just made sense! :D


----------



## MrsPOP

New stalker :wave: hope you dont mind. I had to check your journal out I bloody LOVE Star Wars! I did say to my DH we could have had a SW themed wedding but it got so complicated. Your brooch bouquet sounds gorgeous :)


----------



## MummyCat

oooh yey! Hi Mrs P :hi: Guess what! I'm Gem's photographer so you'll be bound to see pics of the day either here or on FB! :dance:


----------



## MrsPOP

Oooh excellent Cath, I cant wait to see the photos!!!


----------



## MummyCat

:dance:


----------



## jms895

Honeymoons sound fab! :)

How long you going for? Still alone?


----------



## Gwizz

Hey Mrs P!!!!! :wave:

The wedding started off I was having storm troopers the lot - now I fear its just the table names after the planets lol its sooo hard to subtly do it!!! One of the main things to follow through is the lace from Padme wedding dress :) and the men will wear a long dress coat :)

Jade I said for 10 days but steve says 2 weeks - yes alone, the boys are very used to grandma as she looks after them twice a week anyway and my mum is also coming to stay here so the grandma to child ratio will be 1:1 :haha: They will stay in our house so not to cause too much upheaveal and I think grandmas are taking them away anyway on a little holiday - spain and centre parcs have been mentioned. 

Ive already had a few comments about leaving them, how could I, they couldn't etc etc etc but I have no worries about leaving them - they are in exceptionally safe hands and I trust our mums 1001% Like i've said before MIL is a childrens nurse and my mum ran a playschool for 20 years so they are very children orientated :)

We plan a trip to eurodisney in 2015 time when Matty can know about it more :)

So Ive been looking at shoes .... loving these, was gonna go gold (c3-po) then it went to a colour, then to the lace ones from next but now im liking the detailed gold/ivory/lace effect .... what do u ladies think??

https://www.schuh.co.uk/images/product/115869/1158691150ex_main.jpg
https://www.schuh.co.uk/images/product/110601/1106011150m3_main.jpg


----------



## Gwizz

Mrs Pop .. do you have a journal??? :)


----------



## MrsPOP

I do yes, I didnt realise I hadnt popped it into my siggy, silly ol' me.

Aw I loved Padme's dress and you're lucky Lace is quite popular at the moment so hopefully you'll get your dream dress.

Are you going to have that gorgeous heavy lace veil? If not how about a circlet tiara? I didnt want a veil or a traditional tiara with a generic bridal updo so curled my own hair and got a circlet from America. My dress was quite medieval and plain and my husband had given me a silver Arwen Evenstar LOTR necklance so I wanted a circlet to match but I also had Padme's style in mind in Attack of the Clones when she and Anakin are on Naboo and she had a circlet on and I loved it.

Kinda feel sorry for those sitting on the Alderaan table with it being all explodey and everything :haha:


----------



## MrsPOP

Oh and I vote for the top shoes....gorgeous!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I LOVE the 2nd ones! :cloud9: x


----------



## Gwizz

Lol I was gonna have a mustafar table - stick all the relatives I dont like on the lava planet!!

Veil is the one thing im not sure about - I luckily (or unluckily!!) have natually curly hair long so with a bit of taming can do quite a bit with. Alot longer than that 1st post picture now!

They were in the fields of naboo werent they when she was wearing the circlet, I also love sarahs hair from Labyrinth too ... so many decisions- I think i'll choose dress then see if it needs alot in the hair or just simple :)

Yours sounds amazing you got a picture anywhere??

Im loving all three - thats my problem and the more I look the more I find - unfortunately not in the sale!!


----------



## MrsPOP

I have pics on fb but have a policy of no pics on BnB :haha:

Yeah twas the fields of Naboo, Padme was a well dressed lady indeed!

Ive just told my DH about your wedding, he is UBER jealous! :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

Well can I add u on fb then ???


----------



## Gwizz

Bidding on a lightsaber! ... not everyday u say that is it lol!!!

Gonna do this but without the server, dont think i need a server :

https://media.offbeatbride.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/6/files/2011/04/lightsaber-cake-knife.jpeg


----------



## Gwizz

Need to find a cake knife to hack the handle off now which is proving difficult!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh... pretty shoes! I like both 1 and 2! :)

Will the light saber knife creation function as either or both? LOL or will it just be used as a display item?


----------



## MrsPOP

You may :haha:

What is the lightsaber for?


----------



## Gwizz

No it wont function as a saber  Its a proper miniature replica .45 scale - used as a handle for the cake knife

See above :)


----------



## Gwizz

Request sent


----------



## Gwizz

TABLE PLANS ............ :grr: :grr: enough said lol ... I thought I only have 50 guests so should be fairly easy -- bahhhhhh all the families are odd numbers !!! plus then have to choose 5ft or 6ft tables and then venue only has so many .... :dohh: got a rough one drawn out anyway its a start. Also drawn a table plan sketch out, like a map of the planets - art isnt my strong point lmao!!!!

Looking at place settings too - think im going for a folded napkin on a charger/plate, wrapped in ribbon/lace with a tag with the persons name on it. Mums managed to get a load of old style vintage keys for free!! which could look quite nice too with the tag attached. Or I might use the keys as part of the wishing tree to hang on with a tag 'key to our heart/married life' kinda thing.

I saw a cool idea of using scrapbook paper pages as placemats - u know the posh scrapbook square u can by from hobbycraft - might be an idea ...

Im getting very bothered about schemes again ... These are the two I keep going back too ...

I love the teals but the ceremony room has yellow walls with red accents and the reception room has taupe walls with red carpet - which suits the brown/gold scheme better

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/Browns.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/Teals2.jpg

Venue: Teal will clash????

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/1311252002.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/IMG_6958.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/IMG_6981.jpg

Maybe I could just go the golds, steel greys, ivories with a hint of teal? and try and ignore the red carpet!!!


----------



## Gwizz

Please help what would u choose? or something different?!


----------



## MummyCat

Gem.... if you like the teal.... go with teal. :thumbup:

Here's why! Of all the shots in the room during the service. 85% of them will be me focusing on you guys and the guests from the front/side (window behind me) I wont have too many with the whole room in the shot so you are unlikely to have an overwhelming amount of yellow in the pics. :hugs:

Of the pics on your day.... less than half...in fact less than a 1/3rd will be in that room. So don't choose your entire theme based on it. Where the yellow causes too much issue.... guess what.... we switch to black and white :haha:

I am a genius.... I know! *takes a bow*

Love the key idea! Awesome awesome awesome!


----------



## Gwizz

^^^ lmao and thats why I love you :friends:

ive been told  many times in fact cos steve is rolling his eyes everytime I talk about it :blush:

I wish I wasnt too bothered about colours etc but its in my blood - what my masters and bachelor dissertations were based on so I naturally look at colour combinations - huge downfall!!! :haha:

x


----------



## MummyCat

LOL .... bless you! Above all... go with the colours you love. Then you'll have no regrets.

Wouldn't want you to see the pics and say... damn... you hardly notice the yellow room, I should have gone with 'x' theme

:hugs:


----------



## MrsPOP

I dont think the teal would be a problem but that is exactly the problem I had. I wanted real but my reception room was red so with having a Christmas wedding we went for golds and browns instead :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

:D


----------



## Gwizz

Some more items for bouquet - need to see if I can get stain out of one of the crossstitch ones but still lovely!!!

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/IMG_7782.jpg


----------



## MrsPOP

How is this bouquet going to be constructed? I think you've got a potential business idea I the future: Brooch Bridal Bouquets :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

Each brooch has a wire wrapped around the pin/clasp etc and then the wire is wrapped in green florist tape to neaten it up - you then have a stem and a flower head ... you then just arrange them together to form a bouquet. The stem is then wrapped in more wire to hold it firm and the handle/main stem is wrapped in foam and then ribbon and pearl headed beads of sorts - in short lol!

see these for my inspriation lol!!! :

https://www.broochbouquets.co.uk/#!Home/mainPage


----------



## MrsPOP

OMG they are the most AMAZING THINGS EVER!!! I want one! I mean I made my own bouquet but that was with artificial flowers, those brooch bouquets are spectacular!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow they're amazing!! It's definately a new venture for you I think!! :D X


----------



## Gwizz

Oh no I dont think I could make them for others lol nappy cakes are my limit lol!

in other news .....

Ive brought my wedding shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
None of the ones ive shown you lol but these were a bargain on ebay and just had to have :)
Will post images tomorrow :D

x


----------



## Gwizz

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/Untitled-1-2.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/Untitled-2-1.jpg

They have been worn but only for 2 hours she says - they look in pretty excellant condition I think!!!! There is a small dirt mark on one heel but that should sponge off gently mum says with a bit of tlc, although prob wont be noticed tbh :D They cost between £80 and £100 depending what site you buy off ...

https://www.elegantsteps.co.uk/products/Belle-Tiger-Wedding-Shoes.html
https://www.paradoxlondon.com/Belle/shoes_pages/Shoes_Tiger.html

And they cost me ...... £10 :wohoo:


----------



## MrsPOP

They are lovely :) well done you on a bargain!


----------



## Gwizz

i'd love to try something like these:


----------



## MrsPOP

They're lovely too!

If you're a dab hand with a glue gun I'm sure you could bling up the heels of your eBay bargain!


----------



## Gwizz

Thats what I was thinking :D 

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/IMG_7811.jpg
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/IMG_7816.jpg
(excuse my hair and the unfinished stair case!!)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Gorgeus hun :cloud9: I think you'd easily be able to do that with a glue gun and some sparkles :) X


----------



## MummyCat

LOVE the shoes!!! they are great hun and Fab bargain xx


----------



## Gwizz

I might get some more between now and wedding - watch this space lol! A girl can never have too many shoes :rofl:


----------



## Gwizz

I had a brain wave this morning .....

The little envelopes the scratchcards are going in for the favours (a nod to star wars gambling) will have a coin attached to the front, myself and mum both have jars of coins and I figured we could probably find a coin in everyones birthyear. Each person with have their own birthyear coin on the front as their lucky scratching coin! ... might have to do some digging for the 'elder' guests lol! might make a joke for grandad and give him a roman coin!

Try and get it in 1p, 2p, 5p and have loads of francs, drachma etc etc too

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Wedding/5356197.jpg


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I think that's a briliant idea about the coins!! :thumbup: X


----------



## MrsPOP

Fabulous idea, those little special touches are what make weddings so special and unique xxx


----------



## jms895

I love the shoes :)


----------



## jms895

The scratching coins is a great idea x


----------



## Gwizz

:) ty!!!

wedding website nearly ready to go live!


----------



## Gwizz

*333 Days!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Is it ready yet?!

333 :haha: x


----------



## Gwizz

It is!!!! but apprantly im not allowed to let it live until ive shown mum steve says - no idea why lol!!!!


----------



## dontworry

I just had to stop in and say - I'm loving your Star Wars bits and bobs in your wedding decor and everything!! OH is a big Star Wars nerd and I'm trying to find little ways to incorporate it into the wedding we'll eventually have! Excited to see pictures when you get married!


----------



## MummyCat

OMG... love the little scratch cards idea! You are giving me a heck of a lot to work with! :) 

I may have to have a list of these special items to make sure I don't miss them! :D


----------



## Gwizz

:D 

:wave: hiya dontworry!!!!!!!

Ive managed to get a wishing tree too - sister of my boss has one from her wedding sat in her living room :D 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Oh lovely! :) I'm looking forward to getting a few of those images too! :D 

How nice that she's letting you use it! :) x


----------



## jms895

LOVE your wedding website :)


----------



## Dimples81

How ru getting on?


----------

